# my first builds



## manupulated (Dec 21, 2013)

Here's my first project , as a hobby it took me about 60 hours to build , the neck is a Godin in mahogany with a rosewood fingerboard , paid 2$ for it , had a twist in it and the twist got away when i took away the finish on it , sealed and cleared and still true ... , the body is spain mahogany that i got free from a friend , the pick ups are emg that came from a old Hohner with a new control panel bought from internet , the iron maiden was carved by hand and the background burned , the bridge was bought from internet too 



























my bass , the neck is a brand new carvin , that came unfished as a paddle neck ,decided to build a logo for fun and used it for the first time, this is a 5 string neck that i wanted to use on a 4 string just because i love them that way , 50-105 strings make it look cool , the body is spain mahogany for the sides , canadian maple on the center with two stripes of red birch , the truss rod cover was made of red birch also , the pick ups are active emg , that i got from another bass that had a bad switch and had distortion ... sorry for the finish pic, i cant find the camera right now but i guarantee you that i enjoy every moments playing with it !!!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the originality and creativity in your work...I'd like to see the completed bass.
Nice work on the engraving/burning.


----------



## manupulated (Dec 21, 2013)

soon ! when i find out where my 2 yo son put the camera !! and thanks , the guitar still need some work that im planning to do soon ... the missing pick-up cover and a bad ground noise witch i wish it will go away by using aluminum foil in the cavity


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

That's a very good start my friend and I wish you plenty of projects in 2014!

:applouse:


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

Not a bad first try for sure... Just a tip, You got the strings wound the wrong way around the tuning posts. It's best to always wind them from the inside of the posts, otherwise you put too much strain on the ends of the nut and your nut could break off at the slots for the 1st and 6th strings. I Love the Iron Maiden carving. I wish I had talent to draw or engrave things. I struggle to make half decent looking stick people. cheers!


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice job on the wood burning - very creative and gives the guitar some mojo! I'm wondering about strap buttons - I don't see any?


----------



## manupulated (Dec 21, 2013)

Erich said:


> Not a bad first try for sure... Just a tip, You got the strings wound the wrong way around the tuning posts. It's best to always wind them from the inside of the posts, otherwise you put too much strain on the ends of the nut and your nut could break off at the slots for the 1st and 6th strings. I Love the Iron Maiden carving. I wish I had talent to draw or engrave things. I struggle to make half decent looking stick people. cheers!


thanks for the tip ! never noticed that before

- - - Updated - - -



NGroeneveld said:


> Nice job on the wood burning - very creative and gives the guitar some mojo! I'm wondering about strap buttons - I don't see any?


thanks ! and true there is no strap button yet , i need to get those things done this week


----------



## manupulated (Dec 21, 2013)

Rudder Bug said:


> That's a very good start my friend and I wish you plenty of projects in 2014!
> 
> :applouse:


thanks , i got one in planning , a multilayer bass body , top ash walnut , center maple and walnut in the back , now i need to decide if insert some more wood inserts the other way , for the neck i got a samick 21 frets that need a truss rod and want to make a frettless maple fingerboard , i got some bc-rich pickups from a warlock ... maybe after holidays


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Here 's a good place to buy your truss rod, Bezdez on Ebay. I've been dealing with them for three years and they are impeccable. They combine shipping. http://stores.ebay.ca/bezdez


----------



## manupulated (Dec 21, 2013)

Rudder Bug said:


> Here 's a good place to buy your truss rod, Bezdez on Ebay. I've been dealing with them for three years and they are impeccable. They combine shipping. http://stores.ebay.ca/bezdez


i already bought from bendez , super good service and fast shipping , id like to buy a new neck like my other bass but right now money is tight and got some free time


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

What's the problem with the truss rod? Is it jammed? If so it might be more than an easy fix. A splash of WD-40 works fine most of the times.


----------



## manupulated (Dec 21, 2013)

Rudder Bug said:


> What's the problem with the truss rod? Is it jammed? If so it might be more than an easy fix. A splash of WD-40 works fine most of the times.


no its not jammed , its a old samick rod and is worn out, the head has been used by the wrong people I guess


----------



## manupulated (Dec 21, 2013)

here's the fresh pics


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

keep at 'er dude! Very cool you are reusing parts off other things also and putting a twist on it...cool.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Very cool bass! Did you play it yet? You probably already realize how addictive this "hobby" can be hue?


----------



## manupulated (Dec 21, 2013)

The Lullaby said:


> keep at 'er dude! Very cool you are reusing parts off other things also and putting a twist on it...cool.


thanks ! when parts still can be fixed up I reuse them !

- - - Updated - - -



Rudder Bug said:


> Very cool bass! Did you play it yet? You probably already realize how addictive this "hobby" can be hue?


thanks ! sure I play every day since its done ! and yes it is addictive , already making plans for the next build , a bass for sure and im looking forward for a godin high grade half acoustic guitar body that never got sold , she need all the parts , now i need to get in touch with a friend and get it


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That iron maiden one is awesome!!!!


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

I have put together a violin bass lately, it is awesome, plays so nice. I bought a dammaged body and neck on Ebay, probably rejected by Epiphone and customized the whole thing. I'll get back with some pics shortly.

Here it is...


----------



## manupulated (Dec 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> That iron maiden one is awesome!!!!


thanks , at first i didn't want to do a maiden guitar but i sure like to draw eddy lol


----------



## manupulated (Dec 21, 2013)

Rudder Bug said:


> I have put together a violin bass lately, it is awesome, plays so nice. I bought a dammaged body and neck on Ebay, probably rejected by Epiphone and customized the whole thing. I'll get back with some pics shortly.
> 
> Here it is...


looks good man !


ive been working on the guitar and the bass yesterday , the guitar had her hum cover but i found out that some screws are missing , if anyone have a good source , the bass got modified 9volts to 18 volts , i didn't find a difference in sound but sure is a bit louder . 

Today i went on ebay and been looking for a new bass neck , i may choose a carvin again , not sure yet


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

manupulated said:


> thanks , at first i didn't want to do a maiden guitar but i sure like to draw eddy lol


Have you thought about doing a simar second build but direct mounting the volume and tone knobs instead of the tele plate? Single humbucker, eddie riding a grizzly (2013 canadian tour shirt logo) - it would be pretty badass.


----------



## manupulated (Dec 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Have you thought about doing a simar second build but direct mounting the volume and tone knobs instead of the tele plate? Single humbucker, eddie riding a grizzly (2013 canadian tour shirt logo) - it would be pretty badass.


id like too but i need parts , i do have birch body i can use .I didn't found the riding bear shirt , the 2012 eddy is riding a moose .


----------



## manupulated (Dec 21, 2013)

oh well , the bass gonna be modded , maple neck with maple fretboard and no frets and im gonna convert it to 5 strings , been playing the other day and added another 9volt battery , 18 volts is nice ! so the 4 string neck of this one is gonna go on the other bass that i just draw , i cant wait to build again !


----------



## manupulated (Dec 21, 2013)

Got the bass on the bathroom scale to see what weight she was ,a bit over 8 pounds !! im happy with that . The Maiden guitar is 5.5 pounds that's light !!


----------

